# Notebook fürs Gaming und Studium



## SWGISniperTwo (2. April 2013)

*Notebook fürs Gaming und Studium*

Hallo,

ich werde in 4Monaten ein Duales Studium anfangen. Fest steht schon mal: Ich brauche ein Laptop, allerdings werde ich mit den Kauf noch etwa 2Monate warten.
Da ich noch nie ein Laptop hatte, wollte ich hier gleich mal ein Thread aufmachen, damit ich das Passende finde! 

Anforderungen:

*Größe*
Was passt da den am besten für ein Studium. Hat jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt? Sind 17Zoll zu groß?

*Leistung*
Min. CS:GO und WoT auf High. Am besten auch Spiele wie BF3.(Dabei muss nicht High sein)

*Buget*
Habe mir da nicht wirklich eine feste Marke gesetzt. Ich sage mal zwischen 650€-1300€. [Schmerzgrenze wäre auf jeden Fall 1500€]

*Bevorzugte Marken*
Eigentlich keine. Habe aber nur gutes von Schenker, Dell, MSI und Levono gehört. 

*Betriebssystem*
Win 7 oder Win 8 [64Bit] oder gar keins/Linux!

*Fragen*
Welche größe eignet sich am besten für ein Studium?
Wäre es mglw. sinnvoller ein Netbook nur für das Studium zu kaufen und dazu halt noch ein Gaming Notebook? (Aufgrund Akkulaufzeit)

*Zubehör*
Maus etc. suche ich mir nochmal selbst raus oder nehme meine alte. (4Monate alt)
Aber ich würde noch eine Notebooktasche benötigen wo am besten auch ein Ordner mit reinpasst. Empfehlungen wären auch hier nicht schlecht.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar über Tipps und Ratschläge!


----------



## R@ven (2. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook fürs Gaming und Studium*

Ich hab mir fürs Studium den hier geholt http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B009K1Q3OM/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers.

Bin super zufrieden mit dem. Die Akkulaufzeit ist sehr lang, dazu ist er schön flach und leicht aber besitzt trotzdem ein DVD Laufwerk. 

Für Games hat er durch die GT640M auch genug Leistung vor allem weil bei dem das Modell mit GDDR5 Speicher verbaut ist.

Einzig das Display könnte etwas besser sein ist nicht sehr Blickwinkel stabil aber der Preis ist echt super.


----------



## Jeanboy (2. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook fürs Gaming und Studium*

Wie wäre es mit einem 400-500 Euro Laptop und einen festen PC?

Jeder 900 Euro PC hat mehr Leistung als ein 1500 Euro Laptop...


----------



## PcGamer512 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook fürs Gaming und Studium*

Hi SWGI

also ich könnte dir das Notebook Ge60 von MSI empfehlen hat einen superschnellen Prozessor und eine Durchaus gute Grafikkarte fürs Gaming.
Kostet dann ungefähr 750€
MSI GE60-i550M245- i5-3210M 4GB/500GB 39,6cm 15"FHD GT650M Windows8

Also falls du mit WoT World of Tanks meinst habe ich ja selber wird der Pc Notebook dafür aufjedenfall reichen hab allein mit meinem 4 Jahre alten Notebook der ja noch core 2 duo hat un ne saualte graka von nvidia immer noch 70fps aber alles niedrig.
Für Battlefied und co wird der auch auf hoch reichen wenn nicht sogar auf Ultra mit Antialiasing.
Ich würde dir vielleicht 8Gb arbeitsspeicher empfehlen obwohl die 4 ausreichen müssten.


----------



## Jeanboy (2. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook fürs Gaming und Studium*



PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Für Battlefied und co wird der auch auf hoch reichen wenn nicht sogar auf Ultra mit Antialiasing.
> Ich würde dir vielleicht 8Gb arbeitsspeicher empfehlen obwohl die 4 ausreichen müssten.



Kannste knicken... Das ist ein FHD Display, da schafft gerade 'ne GTX Titan konstant über 60 FPS bei Ultra

Ich wäre wie gesagt für einen Laptop fürs Studium für 400-500 Euro und einen PC für 900-1000


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (2. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook fürs Gaming und Studium*

@R@ven Ultrabook an sich ist bzgl. der Akkulaufezeit sinnvoll. Aber habe von Acer viel schlechtes gehört...daher skeptisch. Aber auf jeden Fall danke!

@Jeanboy 
Ich denke es lohnt sich nicht einen zweiten Desktop PC zu kaufen. Immerhin habe ich ja einen mit i7 2600k und GTX570! 
Grund dafür ist, dass mein Desktop PC ca. 200km von mir entfernt Zuhause stehen bleiben wird. Da ich öfters umziehen werde,
wird es sich wohl nicht wirklich lohnen den überall mit hinzuschleppen. Am Wochende hätte ich dann meinen Desktop PC zuhause!

@PcGamer512
Jo da könnte ich dann alternative auch diesen nehmen MSI GE60-i760M245FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i7-3630QM / 4GB RAM / 500GB HDD / 660M] bei notebooksbilliger.de
Kostet quasi gleich viel und hat mehr Power.

Und ja mit WoT meine ich WorldofTanks. Allerdings benötig dies seid dem Grafik und Physik Update deutlich mehr Leistung. Bei einer 9800GT und einen AMD Quad-Core hast du da auf
Niedrig schon mit 20FPS zu kämpfen. Bei BF3 glaube ich es kaum, da hat meine GTX570 auf Ultra schon genug zutun!


----------



## Sarin (2. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook fürs Gaming und Studium*

Also mal ganz ehrlich... gescheit zocken und mobil sein passt nicht zusammen. Ne 640M oder 650M sind ganz nett... wenn man mit 15 fps bei den genannten Games spielen mag. 

Ich selber war vor einem halben Jahr auf der Suche nach einem Lapi mit 640M zum Arbeiten. Alle hatten das Problem der Wärmeentwicklung. Sprich sie werden bei Last laut. So eine Puste hatte ich bis dato. Und wenn da steht "laut" ist das auf ein neues System bezogen. Und mit Laut meine ich "ohne Kopfhörer nicht spielbar und deine Frau wird dich hassen" - laut.

Ich hab mir letzten Endes einen Asus Rog G55VW geholt. (ca. 1500€) mit 660M. Diese Kategorie hat genug Chassi, um die Wärme kontrolliert abzuführen. Aber von "Ich trag das Teil durch die Uni" ist die Rog-Serie meilenweit entfernt. 

Von da aus gebe ich Jeanboy völlig recht. Kauf dir nen kleines, günstiges Netbook (eee pc vielleicht) ... 13". Steck den Rest in ein gescheiten Desktop-PC und installiere Dropbox für den Datenaustausch, wenn du magst. 

Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, die du willst, gibt es so nicht.

p.s.: Eine Alternative gibt es noch: Eine externe Grafikkarte über Thunderbold. Aber viel zu teuer und eher ne Machbarkeitsstudie (Sony Vaio hat da son Teil mit Pre-Thunderbold).


----------



## Vhailor (2. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook fürs Gaming und Studium*



SWGISniperTwo schrieb:


> *Fragen*
> Welche größe eignet sich am besten für ein Studium?
> Wäre es mglw. sinnvoller ein Netbook nur für das Studium zu kaufen und dazu halt noch ein Gaming Notebook? (Aufgrund Akkulaufzeit)


 
Wenn du nicht weißt wohin mit deinem Geld melde ich mich freiwillig und nehms dir ab !

Mal im Ernst: 2 Laptops sind Geldverbrennung pur. In Sachen größe würde ich persönlich 13,3 vorziehen - also ein sog. Sub-Notebook. 15,6 sind in meinen Augen nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Wirklich mobil bist du damit jedenfalls nicht. Und wenn du im Studium von Gebäude zu Gebäude bzw zwischen den Hörsälen rumlaufen musst, sollte das Teil auch nich zu groß respektive schwer sein.
Abgesehen davon halte ich Laptops im Studium für totalen Unsinn! Wie gesagt: Geldverbrennung. Mal ehrlich: Wer braucht denn im Studium wirklich einen Laptop? Damit ich mir in der Vorlesung die Skripte mit Adobe und 20 mal Rumgeklicke farbig streichen kann? Ich finde sowas eher peinlich .

Kauf dir nen "Office"-Laptop, 13,3 Zoll, klein und leicht, wenns uuunbedingt sein muss und ansonsten nen vernünftigen Stand-Rechner!

PS: Wenn du schon einen hast, überleg mal den ins ITX zu portieren und dann mitzunehmen. Und nein, ich meine nich das bekloppte Prodigy, ich meine richtiges ITX.


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (2. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook fürs Gaming und Studium*

Vielleicht sollte ich erwähnen, dass das Studium ein *Informatikstudium ist und ich mit den Laptop auch arbeiten muss* -> Duales Studium mit mehr als 12Monaten Praktikum. Von daher finde ich 13" recht unpassend. 
Desweiteren würde das für mich heißen: Spielen innerhalb der Woche: Unmöglich. Also max. jedes zweite Wochenende dann mal für 3Stunden, dann kann ich gleich
das Spielen für die nächsten Jahre an den Nagel hängen.

Sind hier alles nur BWLer?

Zum zweiten:
ITX habe ich bereits überlegt. Müsste mal schauen wie ich das mache, aber wäre definitiv eine Überlegung wert.
Allerdings bekomme ich da meine ASUS GTX570 nicht rein (3Slots). Soundkarte und CPU Kühler werden wohl auch
nicht mit reinpassen.


----------



## Jeanboy (2. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook fürs Gaming und Studium*

Achso, ich wusste nicht, dass du schon einen Festpc hast. Trotzdem ist es für dich keine Alternative 2 PC's zu haben? 1 in der Studentenbude und 1 Zuhause?
Immerhin gibts schon Eigenbausysteme für 700 Euro, die einen Gaming Notebook für 1300 Euro schlagen. Dazu noch 'n Netbook/kleines Notebook für 400 Euro...

Problem ist, dass sich Gaming Notebook und Notebook fürs Studium ein bisschen beißen.
da im Studium 13-15 Zoll (Ablagefläche ist meist kleiner als 15''), leicht und gute Akkulaufzeit wichtiger sind. Bei einem Gaming Notebook eher 17 Zoll FHD mit guter Grafik und deshalb schlechter Akkulaufzeit, schwer.

Gaming Notebook:

17-Zoll-PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX, Core i7-3630QM, Samsung-SSD und mehr [Anzeige]
Nur 899 Euro! Das neue PCGH-Notebook mit GTX 670MX und i7-3630QM ist verfügbar [Anzeige]
MSI GT70PH-i789BW7H (001762-SKU5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

13 Zoll Office:

http://geizhals.de/acer-aspire-s3-391-33214g52add-nx-m1feg-013-a850071.html


----------



## Jockele (2. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook fürs Gaming und Studium*

du sollst lernen, nicht zocken )))))


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (2. April 2013)

Wenn dir viel an der Laufzeit liegt, Steck 400,- in ein NetBook und 1100,- in einen PC oder ein GamingNotebook


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (2. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook fürs Gaming und Studium*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Immerhin gibts schon Eigenbausysteme für 700 Euro, die einen Gaming Notebook für 1300 Euro schlagen.



Das ist der Grund warum ich noch nie einen Laptop habe. Ein zweiter Desktop PC wäre natürlich auch eine Alternative. 

Dann würde das Laptop wohl ein Notebook mit 13Zoll -> Akkulaufzeit 
Also für Empfehlungen wäre ich da auch offen. Am besten dann natürlich direkt mir SSD (64-128GB reichen vollkommen - HDD bräuchte ich dann nicht)
Prozessor reicht dann auf jeden Fall nen i3!


----------



## Jeanboy (2. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook fürs Gaming und Studium*

Das Problem ist, dass es für unter 500 Euro fast keine Notebooks mit nur SSD gibt, die kannst du aber auch nachrüsten 

MSI S30-i3U465 (00135821-SKU1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Acer Aspire S3-391-33214G12add, Windows 8 (NX.M10EG.017) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder zum nachrüsten (mit HDD):

HP ProBook 4340s, Core i3-3110M, 4GB RAM, 500GB, Linux (C5C75EA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Test Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E330 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (2. April 2013)

SSD ist ja nicht so wichtig. Wäre natürlich schöner aber HDD reicht prinzipiell auch aus. Danke für die Vier Vorschläge. Werde jetzt erstmal mein Abi machen und schaffen. Danach wird dann wohl ein Subnotebook und einen zweiten Desktop gekauft.


----------



## DukeX88 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook fürs Gaming und Studium*

GEnau diese Frage habe ich mir im Juni letzten Jahres auch gestellt. Ich wollte nen Notebook für etwa 1200€ haben um halt alles abzudecken. Aber die Erfahrung hat mir gezeigt das der Vorschlag mit nem günstigen Notebook und nen gescheiten Desktop gut getan hat. 

Du hast Zuhause ne gescheite Basis stehen um auch ordentlich ergonomisch am PC zu arbeiten. Und das kleine Notebook kannst du problemlos mitschriften machen. 

Und in der heutigen Zeit ist es ja kein großer Aufwand mehr die beiden Geräte zu Synchronisieren bzw. im Netzwerk auf die jeweiligen Daten der beiden Geräte zurückzugreifen. Einfachste Mittel sind da wohl Google Drive oder die Dropbox


----------



## derPate (5. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook fürs Gaming und Studium*

Ich kann DukeX88 nur bestätigen, stand letztes Jahr vor derselben Wahl! Ich bin durch Zufall an ein günstiges MB Air 13 Zoll gekommen und habe meinen PC mit in die studentische Bude genommen.
Darf man fragen was Du studieren möchtest und wie die Professoren ihre Vorlesung gestalten? In meinem Fall wären auch die 300€ für ein Netbook rausgeschmissenes Geld gewesen, nach 2 Vorlesungswochen haben sich Stift und Papier bewährt, der mobile Helfer hat sich als unnötige Ablenkung (dafür reicht selbst der Browser..) entpuppt, war dank Platzmangel im Audimax mehr in der Tasche und wurde letztlich nur für Bahnfahrten in die Heimat verwendet. 

Meine Vorgehensweise der letzten beiden Semester: In der Vorlesung und den Tutorien Stift und Papier, täglich oder jeden zweiten Tag am Desktop zu einem lernfähigen Skript ins reine kürzen und fertig 

Viel Erfolg bei den Abiturprüfungen!


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (5. April 2013)

*AW: Notebook fürs Gaming und Studium*



derPate schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg bei den Abiturprüfungen!



Erstmal Danke dafür!

Also ich werde ein Duales Informatik Studium machen, aber an einer Fach Hochschule. Erstmal werde/soll/muss ich aber nach meinen Abitur nochmal zu meinen zukünftigen Arbeitgeber fahren,
dieser wollte mir dann alle Sachen klären. Da ich dort auch arbeiten werde bzw. dort mehrmals mein Praktikum mache, wird sich dann alles klären.

Aber fest steht, wenn Laptop, dann nur ein Subnotebook. Es ist (bzw. war von mir) sehr naiv anzunehmen, ein 17" Gaming Laptop mit in die Vorlesung zu nehmen 
Höchstwahrscheinlich wird nach den Abi erstmal ein zweit PC zusammen gestellt und nach dem Gespräch dann entschieden wie es mit einen Notebook aussieht.


----------

